# What did you think of the Kidderminster Show



## TelfordMoz (Mar 19, 2010)

If you went to Kidderminster on 7/11/2010... what did you think of the show?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Not many people there.I didnt see a wide range of animals either.


----------



## TelfordMoz (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree there was no crush. But that was a good thing from my point of view. Not sure about the range. I'm into Royals and I thought that there was a good selection and prices.

Either way; it was great to have a show fairly close to where I live... and CREAKS have something to build on for next year.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

We thought it was excellent and very well managed.
There were quite a few gems hidden among the usual Beardies and Corns.
For instance rarely seen black milksnakes,earless dragons,spiny tailed Geckos to name a few.The spacious venue meant one could look at various tables without the usual pushing and shoving found at other shows.
I do hope the exhibitors had a profitable day.
Well done C.R.E.A.K.S:2thumb:


----------



## TelfordMoz (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Woody,

I agree. No crush meant a leisurely look around, knowing that the bargain that you saw at the first table was probably still there when you got around a second time. The first Royal that I saw, was the one that I went back for. Funny how it usually works out that way...

Let's hope that the show is there again next year.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

wont be going again


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

From a buyes view it was a good show- some excellent deals to be had. From a breeders view all I sold was a few adults and no neonates. Most breeders found it slow and I bet many didn't make much more than their travel costs! Well organised so thank you IHS and creaks. It's a shame this show can't be open to the public like the Doncaster shows...can the two associations work on the council? (I'm sure they have done though). It would be a shame to see this end of year show cancelled. It's great that creaks and ihs are working together. I'm sure they would welcome any ideas. I also like the venue. Very central, easy to get to, close to other shop, etc... I just hope after the smallness of rodbaston last year and now the poor turnout of members at kiddy that we really don't loose it all together.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Great venue but not enough people turning out due to the aparthied non club members rule. Being close to Brum and the high population density if it had been an open show there would probably have been a Kempton stlye queue of people trying to get in.


----------



## TelfordMoz (Mar 19, 2010)

The membership issue definitely kept numbers low, which was a shame for the breeders. It needs to be sorted for next year by CREAKS and IHS, in order to get breeders going back.

I only just managed to blag my way in myself, after problems with registration.


----------



## TelfordMoz (Mar 19, 2010)

You're right. The venue has potential, if managed properly by CREAKS & IHS.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Good day all in all. I went with little money after spending heavily at previous shows. I went hoping for some livefood and there wasn't any  there was a very good selection there you just had to look for it. Id have came home with one or two things if id had the cash. It was nice there wasn't a crush but can imagine in the grand scheme of things that was a bad thing. Id alsi suggest creaks be more prepared next time as they let a lot of people down. Emails were ignored from lots of people about membership and tables. I contacted ihs in the end and will go with their membership next year.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i enjoyed the show, there was a wide range of beasties there, some i`ve not seen brfore.
got some bargains, but still gutted i didnt find the pygmy chams :bash:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i enjoyed the show, there was a wide range of beasties there, some i`ve not seen brfore.
> got some bargains, but still gutted i didnt find the pygmy chams :bash:


There were at least two tables! We saw some escapee free roaming ones as well. Had attached itself to a scarf


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

i had a great time!plenty to look at and enough space to be able to look,unlike doncaster & kempton....if i want to feel like a sardine i'd rather cover myself in tomato sauce & get a metal coat!well done CREAKS, & IHS, more of the same next year please:2thumb:
and CREAKS may hav struggled to reply to emails but i spoke to simon & marc from CREAKS & they said they had been snowed under with emails,seemed really nice & CREAKS membership is cheaper than IHS so things the way they are i'll be joining them!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Im not sure what creaks give you as membership but IHS give u a monthly new letter and you get The Heptile 4 x a year.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Kidderminster November Show*

I really enjoyed the Show at Kidderminster last Sunday. The atmosphere was excellent and it was very well organised - thanks to all those who organised the event. Unfortunately the Show was not supported by quite as many Reptile lovers as I think it should of. There were a lot of people there, but there could well of been a better turn out.

I spent all day mingling with more or less everyone chatting about reptiles and swapping bits of advice. Also it was nice to meet other RFUKers again as it always is. Mark O Shea was there signing autographs and telling people stories of his exploits around the world involving reptiles. I spoke to him fore quite some time about Borneo and the Reptiles from there - Borneo is a place I have spent a lot of time so was fascinated in what he had to say.

My advice to anyone who lives within travelling distance of any UK Show and that is to support it and turn up, you never know you may well find that interesting reptile you have been after for a while - my wife and I did.

Here is RFUK's very own Carlos09 with Mark O Shea


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The problem is that many of the traders felt they had travelled large distances and there wasn't enough sales to warrant it. Therefore smaller breeders may not re book this venue again. I hope not. 
It was a more relaxed day. Gave people a chance to talk - something that dosent happen often at Doncaster. + and -


----------



## carlos 09 (Aug 16, 2009)

*the show*

i found the show being a slow day but a good one at that,its always great to catch up with fellow rfuk members,i my self look forward to the shows it a good chance to get away...and while im on here i would like to wish you all a merry xmas:lol2:thanks for putting the photo up kato: victory:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yep a very enjoyable day out! meet loads of old friends from on here and made some new ones, sold a fair bit...then spent the money on something else!, 

just be careful when you go as theres a weird bloke going around with a camera! I got a quick pic of him with my iphone but as I didnt want him to see I was taking one of him and didnt quite get him in focus, this is what he looks like,

This is Simon AKA Kato












and this is the sort of nasty things he does with the photos he takes!

Everyday Fun by JibJab Sendables - Dances - Video shared by Simon

I hope you all have a good laugh on us! Im deeply scared and probably will not go out for a good while.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

It's I good having Mr O'Shea back at these events. I'm sure many have missed your presence at shows Mark. Back in the 1990s was a good time for the IHS, 97 with the lectures was excellent. Some great people about back then, old timers now-well some. (i was a lot younger back then) 2002 when the dorling kindersley handbook reptiles and amphibians was published I think was the last time i saw Mark. It's a great book as it has some of my frogs in it. 
People need to support groups like the IHS and creaks if your not a member of one or both then join! The fight for these events has been going on longer than a decade now. Make it an event in your diary there are some excellent breeders out there be a shame not to see old faces again.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> It's I good having Mr O'Shea back at these events. I'm sure many have missed your presence at shows Mark. Back in the 1990s was a good time for the IHS, 97 with the lectures was excellent. Some great people about back then, old timers now-well some. (i was a lot younger back then) 2002 when the dorling kindersley handbook reptiles and amphibians was published I think was the last time i saw Mark. It's a great book as it has some of my frogs in it.
> People need to support groups like the IHS and creaks if your not a member of one or both then join! The fight for these events has been going on longer than a decade now. Make it an event in your diary there are some excellent breeders out there be a shame not to see old faces again.


 

I can relate to what your saying when the meet used to be at the Alumwell centre primley Avenue in walsall if my memory serves me right! and Mark O`shea used to wear that old Caftan thingy and had a walking staff and hair and beard nearly down to his knees ha ha, good old days.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

More Photo's -totally unedited of course.:whistling2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The two day event was another great! Kevin with his hamper full of beer!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nice leotards tony`n`carl, made me chuckle : victory:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> nice leotards tony`n`carl, made me chuckle : victory:


 
Carl, Kato, and myself knocked them up before the show :whistling2: Jack of all trades us lot :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I have been to a couple of the Kidderminster Shows now and I have to say I won't be going to another - both had very poor turnout.


----------



## Ian&Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

This is the 2nd show we been too now (went to last one couple o months ago)... I will always go to these to show our support. Yes the turn-out was a disappointment again but was some nice animals on show - although not a great variety i.e. hundreds of Beardies N' Leopards as per the norm....
Was good to see IHS being apart of it and would have thought more would have come... 

Hopefully there will be another show and the turn-out improves... 

I def think more advertising is needed though, as apart from going to the meetings in B'ham i dont see any adverts what-so-ever for these events...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

is it not a bit pointless advertising it more widely if its members only?
can see the point if the public can get day associate membership like at doncaster.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

the show we held last year had a amazing turn out, its now being run by different people, not sure why the turn out has dropped as most people are saying it was a good day, and the reviews from last yr were amazing, maybe its cos there missing 3 people from last yr? :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

couldnt you pay on the door last year, and thats why the queue was so long?


----------



## RichardVB (May 22, 2010)

I went down to the event in November with my girlfriend. We travelled from the North East. Although we stayed down in Solihull to make a wk end of it, I am not sure it warranted the journey for us.

It was extremely well organised, but seemed to lack the buzz and general atmoshphere of events like Doncaster. I couldn't help but to wonder if this was perhaps down to a little disappointment amongst the sellers, who by early afternoon must have realised that trade was not as busy as they may have hoped.

I agree that there were some very interesting animals in amongst it, if you looked, but many of the reptiles on sale were of the more common types, such as beardies, leopard geckos and corn snakes. I think this may have been the problem - there was a show with a lot of 'beginner' animals, but the beginners (non members) weren't allowed in to buy them. We did see quite a few people turned away from the door who wanted to come in, but were not members of CREAKS or IHS.

If a solution could be found with the council, then perhaps more of the target audience could get in and provide a bit of trade for the sellers, which would only grow the show commercially.

Of course, there were the tables of Royals of varying prices and a few interesting retics - the size or range was not the issue for us. We just wished it had more atmosphere.

On the plus side, everyone we spoke to was great, the venue was nice and hopefully the show can grow. I think if we have reason to be in the Midlands around the time of the next show we would probably arrange it around popping in and again and give it another go.

If people don't go and support the shows, the smaller shows won't get any bigger.

So, a mixed review from us and none of the negatives were any fault of the organisers or those selling at the show.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe Creaks should give out associate member cards without club benefits like the IHS did at Donny. If they get their own members to give them out when selling animals and distribute these round pet shops in the midlands then maybe they will get a few more turning up next year.


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought it was a good show (buyer) And came home with a few surprises


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

there were some fine animals being sold and i recon at some good prices but many private breeders just didnt make their travel costs


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kato said:


> More Photo's -totally unedited of course.:whistling2:
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


I can see me!! Lol

Ill go again I think as id hate to miss something but creaks need to sort out the contact issues. I'm still unsure if ill get the membership or hope ihs are in on it again


----------

